# C.O.B.W.E.B Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2013 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Andover Police Department
Date: April 30, May 1, 2, 2013
Location: Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: Hanover Police Department
Date: May 20, 21, 22, 2013
Location: Hanover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be at one of these. Seats filling up quickly?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't find my certificate from the last class. I seem to remember they do expire after a few years, however a co-worker is under the impression it's a lifetime cert. I beg to differ.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I found my certificate. Unless it has changed, I got mine in 2006, there is no expiration date printed on the cert. It tells who the cert is for, where you conducted training, and the date completed.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

quality617 said:


> I can't find my certificate from the last class. I seem to remember they do expire after a few years, however a co-worker is under the impression it's a lifetime cert. I beg to differ.


IIRC, the IPMBA cert expires but the COBWEB does not. I have no expiration date listed on my certificate either, and I did it in 2005.

Send COBWEB an email...they are good folks and will probably get you set up with a new one.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Thank you.


----------

